# Ядро 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 и ipsec+openswan

## mango123

Что делать то? 

выключили поддержку  NET_KLIPS ?

```
dove ~ # /etc/init.d/ipsec start

 * Starting IPSEC ... ...

ipsec_setup: Starting Openswan IPsec 2.4.7...

ipsec_setup: ERROR: Failed to load or detect KLIPS and NETKEY

ipsec_setup: calcgoo: warning: 2.6 kernel with kallsyms not supported yet

ipsec_setup: FATAL: Module ipsec not found.

ipsec_setup: kernel appears to lack IPsec support (neither CONFIG_KLIPS or CONFIG_NET_KEY are set)                   [ !! ]

```

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m   есть такой

и IPSec не работает теперь.

Куда смотреть?

===

Сорри, забыл описать что и как.

Задача - соединить два удалённых офиса в одну сеть.

посоветовали ipsec + openswan

нужные позиции в ядре прописал и включил. но ipsec не запускается.   :Sad: Last edited by mango123 on Fri Jul 13, 2007 4:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## calculator

Если я правильно помню/понимаю(кстати интересно посмотреть откуда он при загрузке мудуль идет загружать), то после сборки нового ядра нужно пересобирать все пакеты по зависимостям от virtual/linux-sources

NET_KLIPS это в каком ядре? У меня в 2.6.18-gentoo даже не видно.

----------

## mango123

Я же указал, что Ядро 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 

NET_KLIPS  - убрали в еще в 2.6.12 - если я не ошибаюсь.

----------

## calculator

Я же указал, что Ядро 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

Да я к тому что в моем самом древнем ядре NET_KLIPS не видно.

Если была просто ручная правка .config, то это имхо не хорошо, так как в ядре есть зависимые опции.

и IPSec не работает теперь. Так openswan раньше на этой машине работал с др. ядром или был собран только что с 2.6.20-gentoo-r8?

Из ebuild'а:

```
        einfo "This ebuild will set ${P} to use 2.6 native IPsec (KAME)."

        einfo "KLIPS will not be compiled/installed."
```

Ничего не подсказывает?

----------

## mango123

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Я же указал, что Ядро 2.6.20-gentoo-r8
> 
> Да я к тому что в моем самом древнем ядре NET_KLIPS не видно.
> 
> Если была просто ручная правка .config, то это имхо не хорошо, так как в ядре есть зависимые опции.
> ...

 

Нет, ставлю всё с нуля. Раньше не настраивал этого.

про "ничего не подсказывает"... как не странно - догадываюсь, что эту возможность встроили в ядро.

Но, блин, как всё теперь настроить то? Ничего не нашёл.  :Sad: 

ни какой документации. или я просто плохо искал?

----------

## calculator

Если бы я сам настраивал - сразу бы подсказал что и как. А сейчас могу только посоветовать гугл по ipsec и KAME

----------

## mango123

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Если бы я сам настраивал - сразу бы подсказал что и как. А сейчас могу только посоветовать гугл по ipsec и KAME

 

Ну мы все когда то начинали  :Wink: 

Ладно в переди выходные, думаю, за два дня разберусь.

----------

## calculator

mango123

Ну мы все когда то начинали  :Wink: 

А, так...  :Smile:  Да нет, я имел ввиду что сам раньше не настраивал  :Wink: 

Ладно в переди выходные, думаю, за два дня разберусь.

Удачи   :Wink: 

----------

